# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كملت فاينل !!!

## mohammad qasaimeh

باختصار كل واحد بكمل امتحانات الفاينل بيجي هون و بقول انه كمل الامتحانات 
و بهدي سلاماته و اشواقه و وروده للاحبه بهاي المناسبه العضيمه  :Db465236ff:  
واذا بده بقدم الاغاني و الهدايا لاعضاء المنتدى 

بس الله يرضا عليكو من البدايه اللي بكمل قبلي ما يقاهرني مشان انظل صحاب  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بس الله يرضا عليكو من البدايه اللي بكمل قبلي ما يقاهرني مشان انظل صحاب


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

بكمل فاينل ب 6_ 6
و ببدا بالصيفي ب 15_ 6
يعني بكمل قبلكم ب 22 _  7  بعطل :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> بكمل فاينل ب 6_ 6
> و ببدا بالصيفي ب 15_ 6
> يعني بكمل قبلكم ب 22 _  7  بعطل


*انا بكمل فاينل ب 1\6 وببدا صيفي ب 22\6*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

باركولي يا شباب و صبايا 

خلصت و بهذه المناسبة احب اهدي سلامي و اشواقي للأعضاء عامة و لطلاب كلية الحصن خاصة 

و راح اشتاق الى جميع طلاب كلية الحصن لأني ما راح ادرس صيفي عندهم

----------


## ابو نعيم

*بداء فاينل بـ 8/6
بكمل فاينل بـ 18/6
و ببدا بالصيفي بـ 1/7
انا بدرس في كلية غرناطة تخصص ( Graphic Design )*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*كملت فاينل الحمد لله خلصت من قرف الدراسه*  :Eh S(20):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *كملت فاينل الحمد لله خلصت من قرف الدراسه*


ميروك عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ميروك عمار


*الله يبارك فيه حب... والله الكليه بدون طلاب  ما بتنداس... والله بدونك يا جنيدي ولا اشي..يا اخي غريب هالجامعه الطلاب بشتاقولها بس يبعدو عنها كم يوم.. ابصر شو السر.. انا عن حالي لو معي سياره كل يوم بكون بالكليه*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

كملت امبارح فاينل 
عقبال ما اكمل من الكلية  :Bl (35):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كملت امبارح فاينل 
> عقبال ما اكمل من الكلية


مبروك يا معاذ

----------


## العالي عالي

> باختصار كل واحد بكمل امتحانات الفاينل بيجي هون و بقول انه كمل الامتحانات 
> و بهدي سلاماته و اشواقه و وروده للاحبه بهاي المناسبه العضيمه  
> واذا بده بقدم الاغاني و الهدايا لاعضاء المنتدى 
> 
> بس الله يرضا عليكو من البدايه اللي بكمل قبلي ما يقاهرني مشان انظل صحاب



انا خلصت من زمان  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ashrafwater

اليوم انتهيت من اخر امتحان النهائي . موعدنا علي الصيفي يا طلاب الحصن الاعزاء. الله لا يحرمنا من شوفتكم . قولوا اميييييييين

----------


## saousana

كملت فايناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
اخيرا 
اخيرا
اخيرا

----------


## saousana

هاد احتفالا بالمناسبة 
كملت فاينال

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كملت فايناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
> اخيرا 
> اخيرا
> اخيرا


مبروك سوسن 

بس ضل الدكتور 

شكله طاش؟؟؟؟

----------


## saousana

> مبروك سوسن 
> 
> بس ضل الدكتور 
> 
> شكله طاش؟؟؟؟


انا لو بايدي ما بروح 
طيشينا قد ما بنقدر 
بس اتوقع انه امتحانهم متأخر 
خصوصا انه في امتحانين عليهم اليوم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انا لو بايدي ما بروح 
> طيشينا قد ما بنقدر 
> بس اتوقع انه امتحانهم متأخر 
> خصوصا انه في امتحانين عليهم اليوم


بس الالعاب النارية حلوة 

خلص المرة الجاية انا بدي اعمل احلى حفلة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كمليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت 





و لكو والله العضيم كملت فاينل 




يعني انا هلا فاظي اشغال 




و كمليييييييييييييييييييييييييت







ولولولولوليييييييييييييييييييييش





ولكو صدقو صدقو كملت امتحانات 



قسما بالله اني كملت

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مبروك حمودة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مبروك حمودة


هلا جنيدي 
الله يبارك فيك 
يعني انته سبقتني ولا كان حكيتلك عقبال عندك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> هلا جنيدي 
> الله يبارك فيك 
> يعني انته سبقتني ولا كان حكيتلك عقبال عندك


مش مشكلة حمودة 

يعني اليوم انت و سوسن خلصتوا 

عقبال ما تخلصوا من الجامعة 

و انا كمان

هههههههههه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

احم احم :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

مبروك مبروك مبروك لكل اللي خلصو الفاينال اليوم
من بينهم انا  :SnipeR (89):   :SnipeR (89):   :SnipeR (89):   :SnipeR (89):   :SnipeR (89):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يالله ، لسى امبارح كتبت الموضوع ، وهاي صرنا بدنا انكمل الفصل الصيفي ......... هلايام بتركض ركاض  :Eh S(2): 

يالله من جديد اللي بكمل ييجي هون و يحكي انه كمّل 

و المره هاي اتوقع انه انا رح اكون اول واحد

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يالله ، لسى امبارح كتبت الموضوع ، وهاي صرنا بدنا انكمل الفصل الصيفي ......... هلايام بتركض ركاض 
> 
> يالله من جديد اللي بكمل ييجي هون و يحكي انه كمّل 
> 
> و المره هاي اتوقع انه انا رح اكون اول واحد


والله انك صادق

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

وأخيرا كملت  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> وأخيرا كملت


10000000000000000مبروك
انا بكرة ان شاء الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> وأخيرا كملت


مسكتك

لاقيني على المسنجر عشان تنفذ وعدك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كملت فاينل- الخميس 14\8\2008

----------


## غسان

*كملت*

----------


## ayman

> *كملت*


الف مبروك للجميع وان شاء الله فرحتكم تكمل بعد ماتشوفو علامتكم



يلا كل واحد يجهزلي صدر كنافة 
وواحد يجهز العصيرات 
وواحد اجرة الباصات

----------


## saousana

يا جماعة انا اليوم جاية احكيلكم سر خطير 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
احزروا شو ؟؟؟
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
انا كملت فاينال

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مبروك ام السوس

انا بوكره بخلص ان شاء الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مبروك ام السوس 
و مبروك لكل اللي كمل فاينل

----------


## diyaomari

مبروك للكل وإلي طبعا 
وان شاء الله يكون الجاي احسن 
وتهنئة خاصة لصديقي غسان وعمار

----------


## غسان

> مبروك للكل وإلي طبعا 
> وان شاء الله يكون الجاي احسن 
> وتهنئة خاصة لصديقي غسان وعمار


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> مبروك ام السوس
> 
> انا بوكره بخلص ان شاء الله


حـــــــــــرام خالد بكرة بخلص  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon: 
بتذكر الفصل الماضي اول واحد انت خلصت 
هاد الفصل اخر واحد

----------


## saousana

> مبروك ام السوس 
> و مبروك لكل اللي كمل فاينل


الله يبارك فيك 
عقبال ما تزبط بالبيوكم

----------


## saousana

كملت first 
والله من الفرحة حاسة حالي مكملة فاينال  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_كملت فاينل_

----------


## عُبادة

> _كملت فاينل_


لولولولولييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش

----------


## آلجوري

> _كملت فاينل_


*يا مبروك ويا مبروك*

----------


## دموع الورد

مبببببببببببببببببببببروك :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## saousana

> _كملت فاينل_


الحمد لله على السلامة

----------


## آلجوري

> الحمد لله على السلامة


*عقبالك سوسو*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الغد موعدنا >> coming soon 

exclusive

----------


## غسان

_الله يبارك فيكم .. واخيرا خلصت امتحانات .._ 

_عقبال بقية الرفقاء .._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

زماااااااااااااااااااااان :SnipeR (39):

----------


## زهره التوليب

كملت فاينل  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## النورس الحزين

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كملت  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_كملت_ 


 يا مبروووك ... وليش البكا طيب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
كملت  


يا مبروووك ... وليش البكا طيب_ 





الله يبارك فيكِ  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_مبروك ابوحميد ..._ 

_بس ليش الدموع .._

_ ولا دايما دموع.._ 

_الا يحق لنا ان نفرح ..؟؟_
_هاذ سؤال رح اسئلك اياه على الكرسي لا تجاوبه هلأ .._

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
كملت  


يا مبروووك ... وليش البكا طيب  





الله يبارك فيكِ_ 



 ليـــــــــــــش  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شكلك عازة عليك الدراسة كتير وراح تشتاقلها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_مبروك ابوحميد ... 

بس ليش الدموع .. 
ولا دايما دموع..  
الا يحق لنا ان نفرح ..؟؟
هاذ سؤال رح اسئلك اياه على الكرسي لا تجاوبه هلأ .._





يبارك فيك غسانووو عقبال عند ولادك  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

يا جماعة  :SnipeR (62): 

يا عالم :SnipeR (62): 

يا ناس  :SnipeR (62): 

يا خلق  :SnipeR (62): 

يا بشر  :SnipeR (62): 

يا هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (62): 

والحاضر يعلم الغايب  :SnipeR (62): 

والصاحي يعلم النايم  :SnipeR (62): 

واللي مسافر احكولو على التلفون  :SnipeR (62): 

واللي مش في المنتدى احكولو على الخاص  :SnipeR (62): 

وحلونييييييييييييييييييييي  :SnipeR (62): 


انا كملت 


فاينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


اخر وحدة في الممكلة الاردنية الهاشمية "على قولت بعض ناس " :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_يا جماعة 

يا عالم 
يا ناس  
يا خلق  
يا بشر  
يا هووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
والحاضر يعلم الغايب  
والصاحي يعلم النايم  
واللي مسافر احكولو على التلفون  
واللي مش في المنتدى احكولو على الخاص  
وحلونييييييييييييييييييييي  

انا كملت  

فاينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال 









 

اخر وحدة في الممكلة الاردنية الهاشمية "على قولت بعض ناس " 

_


 يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا مبروك وأخيرا  :Smile:

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك ... رفيقة .._

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يالله الف مبروك :SnipeR (42):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مبروك سوسن

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

كملت CVS  

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62): 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

الحمدلله على السلامه يا جاي من السفر ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله يسلمك غسانو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

اه شو وجع لراس هاذا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بعد 17 يوم من الامتحانات والجهاد المتواصل بقدر احكي انه الله يعطيني الف الف الف عافيه ,,  وطلعت بقرار يمنع استعمال المنبه قطعيا حتى اشعار اخر 


 مممممممم وشو كمان ..

بتمنا تكون عطله ممتازه واعوض ايام الزفت الي راحو

----------


## غسان

_هههههههههههه .. كمل_

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> _هههههههههههه .. كمل_


 :Db465236ff:  

دموع  الفرح ؟ الظاهر دموع الجكر  :Db465236ff: 
على كل الله يعطيني العافيه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_الله يعطيك العافيه يا سيدي .._

----------


## آلجوري

مبروك عمار ... أنا بخلص بكرة فاينل ..أما فعليا فأنا مخلصة من أول يوم عطلنا فيه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

حمدلله على السلامه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بعد 17 يوم من الامتحانات والجهاد المتواصل بقدر احكي انه الله يعطيني الف الف الف عافيه ,, وطلعت بقرار يمنع استعمال المنبه قطعيا حتى اشعار اخر 
>  
> مممممممم وشو كمان .. 
> 
> بتمنا تكون عطله ممتازه واعوض ايام الزفت الي راحو



طيب اسكت اسكت اسكت اسكت اسكت 

و ممنوع تنبسط الا لما انا اخلص فاينل 

واحذر ان تسول لك نفسك انك تجاكرني 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

واحذر كل الحذر تطلع على الشات اون 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مبروك عمار ... أنا بخلص بكرة فاينل ..أما فعليا فأنا مخلصة من أول يوم عطلنا فيه


الله يبارك فيكي .. يالله هانت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حمدلله على السلامه


الله يسلمك زهره  :SnipeR (62): 
بس شو حظ اليوم رهيييييييييب افضل امتحان بقدمه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طيب اسكت اسكت اسكت اسكت اسكت 
> 
> و ممنوع تنبسط الا لما انا اخلص فاينل 
> 
> واحذر ان تسول لك نفسك انك تجاكرني 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مع مين جاي عموه ؟ 
طير طير  اما ناس فايته بالحيط  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك عمار
الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مبروك عمار
> الحمد لله على السلامه


الله يسلمك محمد ,, بدي تحكيلي اخر اخبارك بس لاصحى  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> الله يسلمك محمد ,, بدي تحكيلي اخر اخبارك بس لاصحى


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

> بعد 17 يوم من الامتحانات والجهاد المتواصل بقدر احكي انه الله يعطيني الف الف الف عافيه ,,  وطلعت بقرار يمنع استعمال المنبه قطعيا حتى اشعار اخر 
> 
> 
>  مممممممم وشو كمان ..
> 
> بتمنا تكون عطله ممتازه واعوض ايام الزفت الي راحو


انا خلصت قبلك بساعتين ونص :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

 :Db465236ff: 

نيالك امتحنت خلال 17 يوم

انا 8 امتحانات خلال 10 ايام  :Eh S(2): 
والله كنت قرفان الى ابعد الحدود :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
بس الحمد لله خلصت :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

> مبروك عمار ... أنا بخلص بكرة فاينل ..أما فعليا فأنا مخلصة من أول يوم عطلنا فيه


انا مخلص من بداية الفصل :Bl (35):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مع مين جاي عموه ؟ 
> طير طير اما ناس فايته بالحيط


 
طيب ماشي بتشوف  :SnipeR (30): 

بطلت اروح معك على العقبه ، وبدي اقنع غازي ما يروح  :SnipeR (30): 
و ابقى روح لحالك  :Eh S(8): 

اتعلمت من هالحدى انه اذا انقهرت من حدى افرغ جام غضبك عليه و اقلب الدنيا فوق راسه و خلي عاليها واطيها و لا تكبت اشي بقلبك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كمــــــــــــــــــــــلت
 :SnipeR (51):  




> انا مخلص من بداية الفصل


 
واو لقيت حد متلي

----------


## عُبادة

عمار اسمع
احنا احسن منهم وهذا الفصل ما بدنا نجاكرهم انه خلصنا قبلهم بكثير  زي ما هم بفكروا حالهم بجاكرونا ببداية كل فصل 

بدنا البداية الحسنة تكون من عندنا

طبعا على بداية الصيفي رح نشوف بردوا الجميل ولا بجاكروا 
طبعا اذا جاكرونا لا تنسى بظل عندنا نهاية الصيفي ورقة رابحة وخصوصا انه احنا بنعطل قبل رمضان وهم بمتحنوا فاينال برمضان 
صدقني ما بخلي حدا يعرف يمسك قلم ولا يلقط حرف من قرايته


من هنا انا اعلن عدم المجاكرة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> عمار اسمع
> احنا احسن منهم وهذا الفصل ما بدنا نجاكرهم انه خلصنا قبلهم بكثير زي ما هم بفكروا حالهم بجاكرونا ببداية كل فصل 
> 
> بدنا البداية الحسنة تكون من عندنا
> 
> طبعا على بداية الصيفي رح نشوف بردوا الجميل ولا بجاكروا 
> طبعا اذا جاكرونا لا تنسى بظل عندنا نهاية الصيفي ورقة رابحة وخصوصا انه احنا بنعطل قبل رمضان وهم بمتحنوا فاينال برمضان 
> صدقني ما بخلي حدا يعرف يمسك قلم ولا يلقط حرف من قرايته
> 
> ...


 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> انا مخلص من بداية الفصل


 
الحمد لله في حد متلي .. هاد طلعنا قرايب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> عمار اسمع
> احنا احسن منهم وهذا الفصل ما بدنا نجاكرهم انه خلصنا قبلهم بكثير زي ما هم بفكروا حالهم بجاكرونا ببداية كل فصل 
> 
> بدنا البداية الحسنة تكون من عندنا
> 
> طبعا على بداية الصيفي رح نشوف بردوا الجميل ولا بجاكروا 
> طبعا اذا جاكرونا لا تنسى بظل عندنا نهاية الصيفي ورقة رابحة وخصوصا انه احنا بنعطل قبل رمضان وهم بمتحنوا فاينال برمضان 
> صدقني ما بخلي حدا يعرف يمسك قلم ولا يلقط حرف من قرايته
> 
> ...


معك أنا ...  :SnipeR (62): 
يالله احنا أهل الحصن شو مناااااح  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## عُبادة

> كمــــــــــــــــــــــلت
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واو لقيت حد متلي






> الحمد لله في حد متلي .. هاد طلعنا قرايب


لا تخافوا منا كثير :Eh S(2): 

احنا اكبر عشيرة بالبلد :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

> معك أنا ... 
> 
> يالله احنا أهل الحصن شو مناااااح


اه اكيد احنا احسن نااااس :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):

----------


## The Gentle Man

وانا بنظم لعباده وجوري
ما بدني نجاكر طلاب الجامعات الثانية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب طيب حرام ما منجاكرهم ولنشوف اخرتها ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> طيب ماشي بتشوف 
> 
> بطلت اروح معك على العقبه ، وبدي اقنع غازي ما يروح 
> و ابقى روح لحالك 
> 
> اتعلمت من هالحدى انه اذا انقهرت من حدى افرغ جام غضبك عليه و اقلب الدنيا فوق راسه و خلي عاليها واطيها و لا تكبت اشي بقلبك



بالناقص  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S: كـــــــــــملت فـــــــــــــــــاينل  :Eh S:

----------


## غسان

_1000 مبروك ايات .. عقبالي بعد اسبوعين بس .._

----------


## آلجوري

> _1000 مبروك ايات .. عقبالي بعد اسبوعين بس .._


الله يبارك بعمرك  ..

غمض فتح غســـان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك ايات 
يلا ما ظل غير سنه 
شدي الهمه وخلصيها على خير

----------


## آلجوري

> مبروك ايات 
> يلا ما ظل غير سنه 
> شدي الهمه وخلصيها على خير


 
الله يبارك بعمرك يا أبو حماد ... إن شاء الله الأمور تمشي ع خير  :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك ايات ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مبروك يا شريره 
[/align]

----------


## زهرة النرجس

كملت ............. فاينل
وربنا ما يعيدوا من فصل زنخ
ويا حرام بعدكوا مش مكملين 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااا حرام

----------


## شمس الشتاء

أتقل من دم هل فصل مامر علي
منيح لخلص

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يالله مبروك زهرة النرجس وشمس الشتاء , فعلا ازنخ من هيك فاصل ما في

----------


## عُبادة

> أتقل من دم هل فصل مامر علي
> منيح لخلص


أهم شي يكون امتحان امبارح مليح :Bl (3):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

> يالله مبروك زهرة النرجس وشمس الشتاء , فعلا ازنخ من هيك فاصل ما في


الله يببارك فيك يا عمار
المهم خلص الفصل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كملت ............. فاينل
> وربنا ما يعيدوا من فصل زنخ
> ويا حرام بعدكوا مش مكملين 
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااا حرام


مبروك 

بس 

لا تجاكري

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك زهرة وشمس
الحمد لله على السلامه
وان شاء الله تكونو طلعتو باقل الخسائر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الف مبروك ايات ..





> [align=center]
> مبروك يا شريره 
> [/align]


شكلي راح أبطل من الشرشرة  مو زابطة معي  :Db465236ff: 

الله يبارك فيكم ...

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مبروك زهرة  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

خلصت مبارح واول مبارح خلصت روحي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يالله مبروك ابو الزعبي والحمد لله على السلامه ,,

----------


## غسان

_انا ل 18 الشهر مع بداية الصيفي تاعكم .. علينا وعليكم خير ..._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يبارك فيك عمار ...اشي مقرف... طلعت روحي... :Bl (14):

----------


## غسان

_مبروك طبعا ابو الزعبي .._ 

_انا بتقدروا تعتبروني معطل كمان اول امتحان عندي ب 13 ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل للغايه غسان ,

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يبارك فيك غسان ...يزلمة انت جامعتكو بتخافش الله اول امتحان ب13 :SnipeR (83): 

المهم 16 ساعة امتحنتهم بأسبوع ... ضغط مش طبيعي والله على الونزب ما انضغطوا ال16 بأسبوع :SnipeR (83):

----------


## غسان

_والله ما بخافوا الله .._ 

_انا عندي ب السبت 13 امتحان ... الاثنين 15 امتحانين .. الثلاثاء 16 امتحان .. والخميس 18 امتحان .. وبس .._ 

_والمشكله اخوي جاي من السعوديه يوم 16 .. والي سنه مش شايفه ... الله بعين .._

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف مبروك احمد 
غسان بسيطه
اذا كل يومين امتحان كويس
عندك مجال
زي التوجيهي

----------


## anoucha

انا خلصت امتحانات و أعلنوا نتايج المواد كلياتهن و عرفت معدلي وكلشي و فرحااااانة

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك انوشه
شو صار بالماده الي كنتي خايفة منها

----------


## anoucha

> مبروك انوشه
> شو صار بالماده الي كنتي خايفة منها


 لا الحمد لله أخدت 19 من 20 فيها

----------


## The Gentle Man

نشميه 
ممتز جدا
شطارة ولا واسطه 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> نشميه 
> ممتز جدا
> شطارة ولا واسطه


 لا شطااااااارة لا واسطة ولا بطيييخ اصلا الواسطة ما بتصحلي هههههههههههههه :SnipeR (19):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> 


  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خلصتت

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا مبروك يا مبروك  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك مها ,, يعطيكي العافيه ,,

----------


## عُبادة

يا الله مليح

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خلصت كل اشي .... يعني صرت مخلص  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مبروك مها 
الف مليون ترليون مروك زيكو
الحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> مبروك مها 
> الف مليون ترليون مروك زيكو
> الحمد لله على السلامه


حاسك عصام الشوالي على ترليون ومليون 
بس لو تكمل حكيه لما حكى لو حبي لميسي جريمه فليعلم العالم اني اكبر مجرم .

----------


## The Gentle Man

> حاسك عصام الشوالي على ترليون ومليون 
> 
> بس لو تكمل حكيه لما حكى لو حبي لميسي جريمه فليعلم العالم اني اكبر مجرم .


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس انا ما بحبو هالمجرم

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مقهور منه يصحلك بس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 

اشوف فيه اربع ايام سود  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 

 :SnipeR (62):  كملت  :SnipeR (62): 

كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 

 :SnipeR (62):  كملت  :SnipeR (62): 

كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 


[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
> كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
> كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
> كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
> كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
> كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت كملت 
> 
>  كملت 
> ...


مبروك..بس افهم كم اخذت وقت و انته بتكتب فيه :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] 
انا كملت فاينال يا جماعة 
اطول فاينال في تاريخ البشرية 
كملت فاينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــال 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

يللا اقيمو الافراح والليالي الملاح 





بكفي هدول بس اروح من الجامعة بكمل الباقي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> مبروك..بس افهم كم اخذت وقت و انته بتكتب فيه


كوبي وبيست 
ما بعملها محمد يضل يكتب 
معروفة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مبروك سوسن

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]
> انا كملت فاينال يا جماعة 
> اطول فاينال في تاريخ البشرية 
> كملت فاينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــال 
> 
> 
> 
> يللا اقيمو الافراح والليالي الملاح 
> 
> ...







الف مبروك..هاي احلى احتفال :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): ألف مبروك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


ما ظل غير غسان :Eh S(2):  لبكرة

----------


## saousana

[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيكو 
غسان كان في اشاعة قوية يأجلو امتحان بكرة للاحد 
بس الله ستر 
يللا عقبال الرفيق  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> الله يبارك فيكو 
> غسان كان في اشاعة قوية يأجلو امتحان بكرة للاحد 
> بس الله ستر 
> يللا عقبال الرفيق 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (30): هاظ اللي ناقص

الحمد لله على كل حال :SnipeR (51):

----------


## غسان

_كملت_

_فاينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــال_

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
مبروك مبروك  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## غسان

_الله يبارك فيكم يارب .. اليوم سكرت الجامعه وروحت ..._

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كملت صيفي  :SnipeR (62): 
الله يعطيني العافيه  :Icon31: 
ويعطيهم العافيه طلاب البلقاء التطبيقيه .. :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دموع الورد

مبررررررررروك

----------


## عُبادة

:Smile:

----------


## غسان

> _الله يبارك فيكم يارب .. اليوم سكرت الجامعه وروحت ..._


_كالعاده.. هالفصل كمان بسكر الجامعه ب 30 الشهر وبروح_

----------


## Sc®ipt

_




_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ادعولي اخلص على خير 

الاسبوع الجاي ببلش الفاينل عندي 

 :Smile:

----------


## down to you

الله يعطينا العافيه كلنا 
والله بكفي انه الواحد يروح يداوم بالصيف هذا اكبر انجاز وبكفي غلبة الدكاتره والله العظيم اشي بقرف
موفقين
 :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayhamco

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 
انا الحمدلله امبارح كملت 
واعملت حفله مطنطنه
عقبال الجميع
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

الحمد لله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

كل صيفي بخلص بكسر وراه 100 جرة وبحكي الله يخزيك يا شيطان وما بدي انزل شي الصيفي الجاي ومع هيك بكتشف اني ملحوق بالساعات ولازم انزل .... بس قديش مر علي صيفيات اكثر من قرف هالصيفي ما مر علي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

خلصت  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مبروك للي خلصو ا ... بهنيكوا بالسلامة  :Db465236ff: 
كل صيفي وانتو بخير  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل صيفي و بشرتكوا بتسمر اكثر و اكثر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:


> كل صيفي و بشرتكوا بتسمر اكثر و اكثر


[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ما حد يجاكر .. و ممنوع حد يفتح هذا الموضوع الا لما اخلص انا 

يا ويله اللي بعمل رد بعد ردي هذا 

ترى واصله معي لبعرفش وين  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

كل شي ولا توصل معك لشارع الظلام :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل شي ولا توصل معك لشارع الظلام


[align=center] 
اسمها طريق الظلام .. لا تحرف المعالم البيت يافاوية يا ابني  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

طريق..درب .. شارع.. كله زي بعضه 
اشي بوصل بين اشيين :SnipeR (83):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طريق..درب .. شارع.. كله زي بعضه 
> اشي بوصل بين اشيين


[align=center] 
لا حبيبي خلص اسكت لا يسمعك حدى  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## غسان

كملت سكند  :Db465236ff:  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كملت سكند


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كملت سكند


اي لاه ..قول وغير .. متأكد ؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_اه اضحكوا اضحكوا .. المهم كملت اشي .. بعرضكوا مشوها_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> _اه اضحكوا اضحكوا .. المهم كملت اشي .. بعرضكوا مشوها_


صعب والله :Db465236ff:  ... براس مالها صدقني مش ربحان عليك ولا قرش :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  طيب شو صار بالرحله

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

لأنو هون دردشة صح :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

افتح ايميلك الياهو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يا نااااااااااس يا عاااااااااااااااالم يا هووووووووووووووووووووو

كملت فاينل  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مبروك :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> يا نااااااااااس يا عاااااااااااااااالم يا هووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> كملت فاينل 
> [/align]


لسه مش الكل خلص 
ممنوع الاحتفالات  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مبروك


الله يبارك فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مبروووووووك ابو حميد 
وعادي شو يعني مش الكل خلص احتفل  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لسه مش الكل خلص 
> 
> ممنوع الاحتفالات


[align=center] 

طيب تعالي اعمليلي كفين بالمرة  :SnipeR (30): 

مش محتفل  :Eh S(2): 

بس اقل ما فيها احكي انه كملت 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مبروووووووك ابو حميد 
> وعادي شو يعني مش الكل خلص احتفل


[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيكي مها ، هيك الناس بتشارك الناس فرحتها 

شوفي اختك  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

الف مبروك ابو حميد  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الف مبروك ابو حميد


[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيك عبادة  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انت خاين حموده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

خنت غسان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> انت خاين حموده
> 
> خنت غسان


عنجد خاين 
انا الي يومين مخلصة امتحانات وما احتفلت 
هو من لما طلع من قاعة الامتحانات وهو يحتفل 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عنجد خاين 
> انا الي يومين مخلصة امتحانات وما احتفلت 
> هو من لما طلع من قاعة الامتحانات وهو يحتفل


[align=center] 
ولك ما احتلفت ، بس اقل ما فيها احكي انه خلصت ، هاي انتي لما خلصتي حكيتي  :Eh S(2): 

و لو احتفلت ما بتشوفيني هيك 

و بعدين مش انتي اللي بتحددي و فائي للنضال التكناوي ، و مش انتي اللي بتحطي القوانين اصلا ، و مش انتي اللي بتحددي متى نحتفل و متى لا  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مبروووك يا محمد
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> وما احتلفت ، بس اقل ما فيها احكي انه خلصت ، هاي انتي لما خلصتي حكيتي 
> 
> و لو احتفلت ما بتشوفيني هيك 
> 
> و بعدين مش انتي اللي بتحددي و فائي للنضال التكناوي ، و مش انتي اللي بتحطي القوانين اصلا ، و مش انتي اللي بتحددي متى نحتفل و متى لا 
> [/align]


انا اولا ما اعلنتها هون اعلنتها على الاعترافات
لانه مجرد الدخول يعتبر احتفال 
وانا ما حدد ولا قررت بس اقل ما فيها ارجع وشوف ردك على الاعترافات 
شوف انت شو حكيت 
لا انا ما بحدد احتفل على كيفك 
يا خاااااااااااااااااين  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## saousana

> مبروووك يا محمد


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  
اه مبروك

----------


## عاشق الحصن

[align=center]المهم يا جماعة الف مبروووووووك الكم الاثنين
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  [/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center]المهم يا جماعة الف مبروووووووك الكم الاثنين
>  [/align]


لا مبروك لمحمد لحاله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا اولا ما اعلنتها هون اعلنتها على الاعترافات
> لانه مجرد الدخول يعتبر احتفال 
> وانا ما حدد ولا قررت بس اقل ما فيها ارجع وشوف ردك على الاعترافات 
> شوف انت شو حكيت 
> لا انا ما بحدد احتفل على كيفك 
> 
> يا خاااااااااااااااااين


[align=center] 

كهكهكهكهكهكهكه 

انه الواحد يدخل و يحكي انا خلصت بتعتبريها احتفال ؟؟؟؟
اذا ما ولعت الدنيا رأساً على عقب هاي مش اسمها احتفال 

رح تشوفي بكره لما يخلص الرفيق غسان كيف رح تكون الاحتفالات ، و بكفيكي انسلاخ عن النهج النضالي و عامليتلي فيها حزب معارضة احسن ما نهمشّك من احتفالات بكره 

و  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مبروووك يا محمد


[align=center]
حبيبي يا بشار ، الله يبارك فيك 

خلص الاويغا قوية  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]المهم يا جماعة الف مبروووووووك الكم الاثنين
>  [/align]


[align=center] 
الله يبارك فيك عني و عن سوسن  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> 
> كهكهكهكهكهكهكه 
> 
> انه الواحد يدخل و يحكي انا خلصت بتعتبريها احتفال ؟؟؟؟
> اذا ما ولعت الدنيا رأساً على عقب هاي مش اسمها احتفال 
> 
> رح تشوفي بكره لما يخلص الرفيق غسان كيف رح تكون الاحتفالات ، و بكفيكي انسلاخ عن النهج النضالي و عامليتلي فيها حزب معارضة احسن ما نهمشّك من احتفالات بكره 
> 
> ...


يا سيد محمد شوف مين اللي انسلخ عن النهج النضالي وبعدين ارجع ارمي اتهامتك 
هاد الموضوع مخصص للاحتفالات اذا ناسي بذكرك 
مع انه انت اللي عامله المفروض تعرف هدفه 
وبكرة الله بفرجها .... لا تهدد بالتهميش انا ضيعت على حالي فرصة ذهبية من الجكر ليومين 
كل فكري انه كلنا على النهج النضالي 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بدكو المعارضه تشمت فينا  ؟ احنا جماعة 89 لازم نضل ايد بأيد ونفرح مع كل فرد ونحزن مع كل فرد 
الفرحه ما كملت , رح تكمل لما ينهي غسان بيك امتحاناته لكن ما بعني ما نفرح للي كمل ولو فرحه جزئيه تعبيرا عن روح الوحده والنضال , بأنتظارك يا رفيق غسان ويعطيك العافيه يا رفيق محمد مبارك  ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا سيد محمد شوف مين اللي انسلخ عن النهج النضالي وبعدين ارجع ارمي اتهامتك 
> هاد الموضوع مخصص للاحتفالات اذا ناسي بذكرك 
> مع انه انت اللي عامله المفروض تعرف هدفه 
> وبكرة الله بفرجها .... لا تهدد بالتهميش انا ضيعت على حالي فرصة ذهبية من الجكر ليومين 
> كل فكري انه كلنا على النهج النضالي


 
[align=center] 
اللي بطلق على رفيق اله كلمة " خااااين " هاي شو بتسميها ، توطيد ببنية الحزب ؟ 
ولا دعوات من شأنها زعزعة الامن الداخلي 

بعدين شو جاب سيرة الجكر ، انا مقدرلك انه ما جاكرتيني ،و هذا العشم من كل الرفقاء 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> بدكو المعارضه تشمت فينا  ؟ احنا جماعة 89 لازم نضل ايد بأيد ونفرح مع كل فرد ونحزن مع كل فرد 
> الفرحه ما كملت , رح تكمل لما ينهي غسان بيك امتحاناته لكن ما بعني ما نفرح للي كمل ولو فرحه جزئيه تعبيرا عن روح الوحده والنضال , بأنتظارك يا رفيق غسان ويعطيك العافيه يا رفيق محمد مبارك  ...


اوك كلام سليم 
رح اقبل بواسطة عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> اوك كلام سليم 
> 
> رح اقبل بواسطة عمار


ولو رفيقه سوسن  هاذ العشم منك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اوك كلام سليم 
> 
> رح اقبل بواسطة عمار


[align=center] 
بما انه عمار رفيق بال89 و من برى التكنو ، خلص بقبل بوساطته ، وخلص مش رح نفكر نعمل ولا عقوبة عليكي يا سوسن 

يالله ابسطي  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> بما انه عمار رفيق بال89 و من برى التكنو ، خلص بقبل بوساطته ، وخلص مش رح نفكر نعمل ولا عقوبة عليكي يا سوسن 
> 
> يالله ابسطي 
> [/align]


ما خاب ضني فيك رفيق محمد ... وهيك انت كمان نفذت من العقوبات (مني )  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو  يا رفقاء عمار وسوسن ومحمد كيفكم

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> بما انه عمار رفيق بال89 و من برى التكنو ، خلص بقبل بوساطته ، وخلص مش رح نفكر نعمل ولا عقوبة عليكي يا سوسن 
> 
> يالله ابسطي 
> [/align]


عقوبات مين والناس نايميين 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  
اقبل الاقتراح وانت ساكت الكل شاهد مين بستاهل عقوبات

----------


## غسان

_يا خاين ملكش امان .. ورتني العذاب الوان .. 

طعنتني في ظهري يا جساس ..  


كلهم كملواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الا انا_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _يا خاين ملكش امان .. ورتني العذاب الوان .._ 
> 
> _طعنتني في ظهري يا جساس .. _  
> 
> _كلهم كملواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الا انا_


 
روح روح ادرس كلها الليلة  :Db465236ff: 

بكرة احتفالات التكنو غير شكل  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> عقوبات مين والناس نايميين 
>  
> 
> اقبل الاقتراح وانت ساكت الكل شاهد مين بستاهل عقوبات


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## غسان

_واخيرا .. واخيرااااااااااااااااا ..._  
_كملت فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااينل ..._  
_اليوم بتنطلق الاحتفالات والافراح والليالي الملاح ..._  
_شكرا للرفاق سوسن ومحمد ... على تأجيل احتفالاتهم .. اليوم بنبدا سوا .. ان شاء الله .._

----------


## نقاء الروح

> _واخيرا .. واخيرااااااااااااااااا ..._  
> _كملت فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااينل ..._  
> _اليوم بتنطلق الاحتفالات والافراح والليالي الملاح ..._  
> _شكرا للرفاق سوسن ومحمد ... على تأجيل احتفالاتهم .. اليوم بنبدا سوا .. ان شاء الله .._


مبارك والحمد لله 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

الله يبارك فيكي .. شكرا

----------


## ???... why ...???

[align=center]
انا والله ما قدمت امتحانات لا والله الامتحانات قدمت علي

الله بستر ادعولي 

بهدي سلاماتي لجميع الاعضاء
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافيه غسان

----------


## غسان

الله يعافيك عمار ..  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): يا الله مبروك غسان :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مبروك غسان

----------


## saousana

[align=center]سيتم اعلان الاحتفال في موضوع خاص حسب اقتراح محمد 
مبروك علينا يا جماعة خلصنا فاينال  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): [/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مبروك يا غسان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا .. شكرا

----------


## دمعة فرح

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك غسان... :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

الله يبارك فيكي مجد ..  :Smile:

----------


## saousana

> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك غسان...


غسان لحاله  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دمعة فرح

ولو مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لاحلى سوسن... :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

> ولو مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لاحلى سوسن...


الله يبارك فيكي  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

انتوا لساتكوا بالفاينل واحنا ملينا من العطلة

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

قربنا نكمل , السبت :SnipeR (29):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> قربنا نكمل , السبت


سبقتك و كملت اليوم مع نهاية كارثة الأدفانس والإحتمالات  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## candle of dark

[align=center]nooOoOoOoOo[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> قربنا نكمل , السبت





> سبقتك و كملت اليوم مع نهاية كارثة الأدفانس والإحتمالات


يا حرام هو انتو كاينين بعدكو بتمتحنو :SnipeR (29): 


انا من الثلااااااااااثاااااااااااااااااء مخلص :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## عُبادة

كل الدعم لطلاب التكنو اللي الله اعلم رح يخلصو امتحاناتهم ولا لأ

loOoOoOoOoOol :SnipeR (93): 

 :SnipeR (18): وخصوصا غسان ومحمد وسوسن :SnipeR (18):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ومين قلك رح يخلصو  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (82): مش مبين معي اشي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> قربنا نكمل , السبت


* ما ظل كم ساعه و بيجي السبت يا رفيق و بنخلص ..*
*وبنخلص من السي شارب (مع انه الامتحان اوبن بوك ..!!!)*

----------


## عُبادة

> * ما ظل كم ساعه و بيجي السبت يا رفيق و بنخلص ..*
> *وبنخلص من السي شارب (مع انه الامتحان اوبن بوك ..!!!)*


  الاوبن بوك يضاعف المصيبة :C06a766466:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> الاوبن بوك يضاعف المصيبة


* والمصيبه الكبرى لما يكون سؤال واحد و عموضوع واحد فقط لا غير ..*

----------


## نقاء الروح

انا كملت و الحمد لله

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نيالك ظايل الي الاحد :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مبرووووووووووك للي كملو وعقبال الباقيين ..

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## عُبادة

> * والمصيبه الكبرى لما يكون سؤال واحد و عموضوع واحد فقط لا غير ..*


خليها على الله :C06a766466:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كل الدعم لطلاب التكنو اللي الله اعلم رح يخلصو امتحاناتهم ولا لأ
> 
> loOoOoOoOoOol
> 
> وخصوصا غسان ومحمد وسوسن


تسلم يا عبادة ، يالله هانت كلها اكمن يوم و منرجع نطبل المنتدى 

يا رجل صاير افوت على المنتدى احسه مش منتدانا  :Eh S(2): 

انا بخلص الاربعاء .. كلها سستم GIT و بكمل  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> * ما ظل كم ساعه و بيجي السبت يا رفيق و بنخلص ..*
> *وبنخلص من السي شارب (مع انه الامتحان اوبن بوك ..!!!)*


 
 :C06a766466: هالفصل احنا ملطشه يا رفيقه, كل دكتور بلعب فينا شكل

----------


## عُبادة

> تسلم يا عبادة ، يالله هانت كلها اكمن يوم و منرجع نطبل المنتدى 
> 
> يا رجل صاير افوت على المنتدى احسه مش منتدانا 
> 
> انا بخلص الاربعاء .. كلها سستم GIT و بكمل


 :SnipeR (61): 
بتهون

اه والله المنتدى لازم ننفضه ونرجعه زي زماااااان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اخيرا والحمد لله اليوم كملت فاينل , اما شو امتحان اليوم خرافي
جابلنا سؤال عباره عن مشروع تخرج لطالب في احد الفصول ومعنا ساعتين  :C06a766466:  طبعا اوبن بوك وحل اذا زلمه  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اخيرا والحمد لله اليوم كملت فاينل , اما شو امتحان اليوم خرافي
> جابلنا سؤال عباره عن مشروع تخرج لطالب في احد الفصول ومعنا ساعتين  طبعا اوبن بوك وحل اذا زلمه


الله يطعمك اشوفك ، او اسمع صوتك بتزمر بالسيارة  :Az3ar: 

انقرض عن الوجود لحد ما انا اخلص بكون احسنلك  :Ag:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا خلصت و الحمد لله

 :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يطعمك اشوفك ، او اسمع صوتك بتزمر بالسيارة 
> 
> 
> انقرض عن الوجود لحد ما انا اخلص بكون احسنلك


 كمان شوي باجي ازمر ولا يهمك :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كثر من الزامور عشاني :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> كثر من الزامور عشاني


 اه طبعا عرس الله وكيلك  :Copy Of Baeh:  لعيونك ابو الخل  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكرا يا غالي
 :SnipeR (93):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اخيرا والحمد لله اليوم كملت فاينل , اما شو امتحان اليوم خرافي
> جابلنا سؤال عباره عن مشروع تخرج لطالب في احد الفصول ومعنا ساعتين  طبعا اوبن بوك وحل اذا زلمه


*اي خرافي .. لسا اكتر من خرافي ..*
*لا بعدين اجى الدكتور اعطانا سؤال و راح وما رجع و لا حكى ولا كلمه عن السؤال ..*
*بس المهم خلصنا و خلص ..*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> كثر من الزامور عشاني




الله يسامحك يا ابو الخل  :Bl (34): 




> اه طبعا عرس الله وكيلك  لعيونك ابو الخل




بتشوف اذا ما فكيت الزامور تبعك و علقته على رقبتك ماشي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يسامحك يا ابو الخل  
> 
> 
> 
> بتشوف اذا ما فكيت الزامور تبعك و علقته على رقبتك ماشي


 :SnipeR (29):  امانه كيف بالله؟
زامور من الاخر اي  عملت فارده  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *اي خرافي .. لسا اكتر من خرافي ..*
> *لا بعدين اجى الدكتور اعطانا سؤال و راح وما رجع و لا حكى ولا كلمه عن السؤال ..*
> *بس المهم خلصنا و خلص ..*


  :C06a766466:   ولا بين حسيته حلم

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ولا بين حسيته حلم


*اي حلم ؟؟؟!!!!*
*احكي كابـــــــــــــــــــوس ..(ومزعج كمان ..)* 
*والله لو انه الامتحان مو بس اوبن بوك لو انه ابون مية بوك ما رح اعرف احله ..*

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كلمت  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8):  :Bl (8): [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كملت فاينل 

 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## العالي عالي

حمد الله على السلامة
ان شاء الله النجاح

----------


## غسان

وانا كمان 


كملت فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااينل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك لاعضاء قروب 89 محمد ,سوسن, غسان 
ويعطيكوا الف عافيه  وعقبال العلامات العاليه 
بدنا نرجع ايام المنتدى زي زمان  :Eh S(7):  مازا تقولون؟

----------

